# Things to do for money



## shayx (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey everyone.  I am constantly buying new items from the shop in order to fill my catalog, and in doing so, I'm always too strapped for cash to even consider paying off the loan.  Occasionally, I'll have enough cash to craft some items, but I mostly find that I'm in a constant state of being broke.  Thus, I wanted to compile a list of ways to make money in order to ensure that I have all my money-making bases covered.  Here are the following ways that I know of to make money (I will edit this list if other people chime in with more ways):

1. Chores/speaking to people.
2. Leveling up.
3. Completing quests (for the occasional bells reward).
4. Selling items in your market box.
5. Shaking non-fruit trees for the occasional money bag.
6. Going to and helping others go to the quarry.
7. Selling off extra items at 10 bells/item (sees very inefficient).
8. Crafting low-cost items and selling them at a profit (sees impractical considering the crafting items you lose).
9. "My Nintendo" missions for bells.

Ultimately, performing chores and leveling are the best ways of making money, and all the other ways to make money seem insignificant.  What do others do to make money after completing all the chores (without resorting to request tickets)? Do you farm extra items for the 10 bells/item method?  Or is this game simply meant to have a forced money-making lull after all the chores are completed.  And yes, I know you can


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 29, 2017)

If you linked you NNID you can do your "my Nintendo" missions and use the coins to get 5,000 bells per 100


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 29, 2017)

collecting money is actually pretty hard in this and then important things are relatively expensive like the amenities and furniture


----------

